

SICP is still used at MIT at graduate level. - ekm2
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-821-programming-languages-fall-2002/syllabus/

======
bnewbold
Old link, but the class is very much still alive, here is the course website
from last spring (6.945, "Adventures in Advanced Symbolic Programming"):
<http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/users/gjs/6.945/>

And the excellent "Classical Mechanics: A Computational Approach" using the
SICM textbook (with SICP as a reference):
<http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/users/gjs/6946/>

Obligatory animated gif:
[http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/users/gjs/6946/henon_anim.gi...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/users/gjs/6946/henon_anim.gif)

------
asolove
Not exactly. This is a syllabus from a course taught in 2002.

\- The syllabus refers to SICP as the standard text for the intro-level
undergrad course, which it then was.

\- It says "All students are encouraged to acquaint themselves with" SICP.

\- but the course itself was taught in SCHEME+, and the assignments provided
have nothing to do with SICP.

------
slusty
I didn't realize it was still the fall of 2002 (when that syllabus was from).

